# Guppy and Molly fry size?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone know what the size of a newborn baby guppy or molly fry on average, would be? Just estimated, I mean. I know sometimes some fry are born pre-mature, and others are much larger at birth if there's not too many in the drop.

I'm just trying to get an idea, because I have a 2.5gal tank set aside for the molly fry and I'm thinking about putting the guppy fry in there as well, once they're born, if there aren't too many. This is only temporary, though. They'll have their own 10gal once they're older. Chances have it however, they'll be born during the day while I'm away, and there won't be many left after the mothers get to them, first. 

So does anyone know?


----------

